# Η έννοια της "φωτογραφικής διάταξης"



## skam (May 8, 2015)

Πριν από λίγο καυγάδιζα με ένα άσπονδο φίλο για την έννοια των φωτογραφικών διατάξεων και κατά πόσο αυτός ο χαρακτηρισμός αρμόζει στην περίπτωση του νόμου από τον οποίο αναμένεται να επωφεληθεί ο Σάβας Ξηρός. 
Ο φίλος υποστήριζε ότι το γεγονός πως η ρύθμιση αφορά δύο μόνο περιπτώσεις φυλακισμένων σήμερα, (τρεις κατά τον υπουργό, αλλά ο ένας πάει...), καθιστά την διάταξη φωτογραφική.

Μια και είμαι κομμάτι δυσλεκτικός και δεν τα πάω καλά με τις συζητήσεις, και αφού ηρέμησα και μου κατέβηκε η πίεση, πήγα να βρω τι ονομάζουμε "φωτογραφικές διατάξεις" για να δω αν εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω την έννοια ή ο φίλος. Και ψάχνοντας τον ορισμό έπεσα πάνω στον Σαραντάκο... https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2015/04/17/photo/ Συμφωνώ με την προσέγγισή του, αλλά θα ήθελα να την διαμορφώσω λιγάκι και αν γίνεται να ακούσω και άλλες απόψεις.
-----

Αρχικά να αντιγράψω από εκεί τους λεξικολογικούς ορισμούς της έκφρασης:
Σύμφωνα με το λεξικό ΛΚΝ, φωτογραφική είναι η διάταξη «που προσδιορίζει σε τέτοιο βαθμό τα προσόντα που απαιτούνται (συνήθ. για την κατάληψη μιας θέσης), ώστε να ταιριάζουν σε ένα κυρίως άτομο». Το νεότερο Χρηστικό Λεξικό της Ακαδημίας ορίζει ως φωτογραφική τη διάταξη «που αφορά ορισμένο πρόσωπο χωρίς να αναφέρεται σε αυτό ονομαστικά».

Οι ορισμοί νομίζω ότι σιωπηλά αποδέχονται ένα πολύ βασικό γεγονός.
Δηλαδή ότι το πρώτο και πρώτιστο, που πρέπει να εξετάσει κανείς για να χαρακτηριστεί μια διάταξη φωτογραφική δεν είναι ο αριθμός που επωφελείται από αυτή, αλλά αν η διάταξη - νόμος είναι "παράλογος".
Αν αντίθετα είναι συμβατή με την γενικότερη φιλοσοφία του νομοθέτη, (ή κόμματος που κυβερνά), τότε ακόμα και αν επωφελείται από αυτή ένα και μόνο άτομο, η διάταξη περιγράφει εξ αντικειμένου την θέση του νομοθέτη και όχι το άτομο.
Η ύπαρξη του ατόμου, ή των ατόμων, αποτελεί φυσικά την αφορμή για να κινηθεί ο νομοθέτης, μια και η σπανιότητα ενός φαινομένου που θεραπεύει μια διάταξη, δεν καθιστά αναγκαίο το ενδιαφέρον του νομοθέτη, άρα και την ρύθμιση, όσο δεν υπάρχει κάποιος αποδέκτης.

Όμως αν ο νομοθέτης νομοθετεί ενάντια στην γενικότερη συλλογιστική του, προφανώς και έχουμε φωτογραφική διάταξη, ακόμα και αν επωφελείται ένας αξιοσημείωτος αριθμός ατόμων.
Έτσι αν ένας δικτάτορας νομοθετήσει το αυτόματο διαζύγιο, πάρει διαζύγιο στα γρήγορα και ακυρώσει μετά τον νόμο, έχουμε φωτογραφική διάταξη, μια και δεν συντάσσεται με την γενικότερη λογική του (κάτι τέτοιο λέγεται ότι έκανε ο Παπαδόπουλος, αλλά δεν ψάχνω τώρα αν πρόκειται για μύθευμα, σαν παράδειγμα στέκει.).

Το ότι η διάταξη μπορεί να αφορά συγκεκριμένες θέσεις ή να ισχύει για ορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα, χωρίς να δικαιολογείται το γεγονός του περιορισμού από αποχρώντες λόγους, ασφαλώς είναι μια σοβαρή ένδειξη ότι η διάταξη αφορά συγκεκριμένα πρόσωπα και όχι μια πολιτική θέση.
Ειδικά στην περίπτωση του Ξηρού, δεν έχουμε μια διάταξη που περιορίζεται σε συγκεκριμένο αριθμό ατόμων, μια και στο κοντινό μέλλον μπορεί να έχουμε άλλους 10-20 με αναπηρία πάνω από 80%, αλλά και επί πλέον η διάταξη μένει ισχύουσα στο μέλλον. Και φυσικά συντάσσεται πλήρως με την γενικότερη λογική του σύριζα και γενικότερα του κοινωνικού φιλελευθερισμού, περί ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων, μια και διασφαλίζει όπως λέει και ο Σ.: ότι άτομα που δεν μπορούν να αυτοεξυπηρετηθούν και που είναι βαρύτατα ανάπηροι, θα εκτίουν την ποινή τους σε ένα καταλληλότερο περιβάλλον. Και αυτό είναι το σημαντικότερο, που καθιστά την διάταξη - νόμο, μη φωτογραφική.

Μένει το ερώτημα, αν υπήρχε λόγος να προκριθεί το συγκεκριμένο νομοσχέδιο άλλων, μια και αφορούσε στην παρούσα φάση μόνο τρία άτομα. Κατά μια έννοια το γεγονός ότι ο ένας ήδη μας άφησε χρόνους, απαντά στο ερώτημα.
Όμως γενικότερα η σημασία που δόθηκε στο νομοθέτημα είναι υπερβολική ως προς την φύση του ίδιου του νόμου. Μια διάταξη μέσα σε ένα νομοσχέδιο, που αν δεν αφορούσε και τον Ξηρό θα πέρναγε χωρίς να ασχοληθεί κανείς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 8, 2015)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η συζήτηση ανήκει στο πολιτικό και όχι στο γλωσσικό μέρος του φόρουμ και θα ήθελα τη συγκατάθεσή σου, skam, για να τη μεταφέρω εκεί.

Ευχαριστώ


----------



## skam (May 8, 2015)

Το θέμα φυσικά και έχει πολιτική χροιά, αλλά αυτή δεν με απασχολεί. 
Άνοιξα το νήμα για στο φόρουμ λεξιλογίας, γιατί με ενδιαφέρει να καταλάβω αν προσεγγίζω σωστά την έννοια της έκφρασης.

Αν νομίζεις ότι ξέφυγα σε πολιτική προσέγγιση πέραν του δέοντος, (σε ένα βαθμό είναι αναπόφευκτο, μια και η έννοια αφορά πολιτική,) θα προτιμούσα να κάνεις edit την ανάρτησή μου κατά την κρίση σου, ελεύθερα. Αν δεν θες να το κάνεις, αλλά νομίζεις ότι ξέφυγα, μετέφερέ το.


----------



## Themis (May 9, 2015)

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, σωστά τα λες, skam. Σύμφωνα με τη γενικά αποδεκτή χρήση, "φωτογραφική διάταξη" είναι εκείνη που προορίζεται να ισχύσει μόνο ώσπου να εξυπηρετηθεί ο φωτογραφιζόμενος - επειδή αφορά μια συγεκριμένη άπαξ περίπτωση (διορισμός, διαγωνισμός), επειδή είναι προδήλως παράλογη ή επειδή, εν πάση περιπτώσει, είναι αντίθετη προς τις κρατούσες κανονιστικές αντιλήψεις. Το παράδειγμα του δικτάτορα Παπαδόπουλου είναι αληθινό, και φυσικά η σχετική διάταξη ακυρώθηκε πολύ γρήγορα. Μια διάταξη που μπορεί απλώς να έχει έναυσμα μια συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, ίσως και τις αντίστοιχες πολιτικές σκοπιμότητες, δεν είναι εύκολο να τη χαρακτηρίσεις φωτογραφική αν είναι συμβατή προς τη γενικότερη αντίληψη της νέας νομοθεσίας και αν, επιπροσθέτως, αποτελεί συμμόρφωση της χώρας προς τις (συνοδευόμενες από πρόστιμα) υποδείξεις του Ευρωπαϊκού Δικαστηρίου Δικαιωμάτων του Ανθρώπου.



skam said:


> Αν νομίζεις ότι ξέφυγα σε πολιτική προσέγγιση πέραν του δέοντος, (σε ένα βαθμό είναι αναπόφευκτο, μια και η έννοια αφορά πολιτική,) θα προτιμούσα να κάνεις edit την ανάρτησή μου κατά την κρίση σου, ελεύθερα. Αν δεν θες να το κάνεις, αλλά νομίζεις ότι ξέφυγα, μετέφερέ το.


Επειδή βρισκόμαστε στη Λεξιλογία, δεν μπορώ, θα το πω. Όχι μόνο το "μετέφερέ το" που θα το ήθελα "μετάφερέ το". Αλλά και τη στίξη του αρχικού σκέλους της φράσης, που θα το ήθελα "Αν νομίζεις ότι ξέφυγα σε πολιτική προσέγγιση πέραν του δέοντος (σε ένα βαθμό είναι αναπόφευκτο, μια και η έννοια αφορά πολιτική), θα προτιμούσα...". Η παρένθεση διακόπτει τη ροή της περιόδου, το άνοιγμά της δεν χρειάζεται υποστήριξη από το κόμμα. Αντιθέτως, το κόμμα είναι σημαδούρα της περιόδου και θα πρέπει να μπει μετά το κλείσιμο της παρένθεσης, για να μπορέσουμε να συνεχίσουμε την ίδια περίοδο σαν να μη συμβαίνει τίποτα, που λέει ο λόγος.


----------



## Zazula (May 10, 2015)

skam said:


> Οι ορισμοί νομίζω ότι σιωπηλά αποδέχονται ένα πολύ βασικό γεγονός.
> Δηλαδή ότι το πρώτο και πρώτιστο, που πρέπει να εξετάσει κανείς για να χαρακτηριστεί μια διάταξη φωτογραφική δεν είναι ο αριθμός που επωφελείται από αυτή, αλλά αν η διάταξη - νόμος είναι "παράλογος".


Τι θα πει το ότι αν η διάταξη δεν είναι “παράλογη” αυτομάτως δεν είναι και φωτογραφική; Υποθέτω καλοπροαίρετα ότι αυτά τα λες από άγνοια του πώς λειτουργεί το σύστημα. :) Θα σε βοηθήσω να το δεις και μόνος σου, με ένα παράδειγμα.

Έστω ότι το ΥΕΘΑ θέλει ένα fighter lead-in trainer (FLIT/LIFT). Τα αεροσκάφη αυτού του ρόλου που υπάρχουν σήμερα[SUP]1[/SUP] είναι τα:


Alenia Aermacchi M-346 Master
Aero L-159 ALCA
BAE Systems Hawk 128 T2
Hongdu L-15 Falcon
KAI T-50 Golden Eagle
McDonnell Douglas T-45C Goshawk
Textron AirLand Scorpion
Yakovlev Yak-130 Mitten
Μπαίνει λοιπόν στο RFP η διάταξη για διαλειτουργικότητα (ουδόλως παράλογη), κι αμέσως πετιούνται έξω τα (4) και (8). Προστίθεται η διάταξη για ενεργή γραμμή παραγωγής (ουδόλως παράλογη), κι αμέσως πετιούνται έξω τα (2) και (6).


Αν θέλουμε να πετάξουμε έξω το (7), βάζουμε την (ουδόλως παράλογη) διάταξη να βρίσκεται το α/φος σε ενεργό υπηρεσία με κάποια ΠΑ. Αν βάλουμε την (ουδόλως παράλογη) διάταξη να είναι το α/φος δικινητήριο (αφού είναι εκπαιδευτικό), τότε πετιούνται έξω τα (3) και (5), κι έχουμε επιτυχώς φωτογραφίσει το (1).
Αν βάλουμε την (ουδόλως παράλογη) διάταξη να έχει fly-by-wire (αφού είναι FLIT), τότε πετιούνται αμέσως τα (3) και (7), οπότε μένουν τα (1) και (5) για να κάνουμε παιχνίδι· αν θέλουμε να φωτογραφίσουμε το (5) δίνουμε μεγάλη βαρύτητα στο redundancy (ουδόλως παράλογο, αφού είναι εκπαιδευτικό).
Αν βάλουμε την (ουδόλως παράλογη) διάταξη να έχει μετάκαυση (αφού είναι FLIT), τότε πετιούνται με τη μία έξω τα (1), (3) και (7), κι έχουμε επιτυχώς φωτογραφίσει το (5).
Παίζοντας με τα σημεία ανάρτησης οπλισμού (συνολικός αριθμός, είδος, δυνατότητα απόρριψης εξωτερικών δεξαμενών, ενσωματωμένο πυροβόλο κλπ — πράγμα ουδόλως παράλογο, καθότι αφορά επιχειρησιακές ανάγκες), μπορούμε να πετάξουμε έξω όποιο/α α/φ θέλουμε.
Παίζοντας με την ύπαρξη δυνατότητας FOS (Follow-On Support) μέσω FMS, μπορούμε να βάλουμε απ' το παράθυρο όποιον κατασκευαστή των ΗΠΑ θέλουμε.
Ήταν άλλη μία προσφορά τής ΙΒΖ™ — _Ιστορίες Βγαλμένες απ' τη Ζωή_.
_________
[SUP]1[/SUP] Εννοείται ότι υπάρχουν και α/φη FLIT προηγούμενης γενιάς (Dassault/Dornier Alpha Jet, CASA C-101 Aviojet, Aero L59 Super Albatros, IAR 99 Șoim, Soko G-4 Super Galeb, Kawasaki T-4 κ.ά.) τα οποία δεν βρίσκονται πλέον σε παραγωγή, καθώς και α/φη FLIT που προτάθηκαν και δεν ευδοκίμησαν (EADS Mako/HEAT, PZL I-22 Iryda, MiG AT κ.ά.) ή που έχουν προταθεί αλλά των οποίων η ανάπτυξη δεν έχει ξεκινήσει ακόμη (Boeing/Saab T-X). Με κατάλληλες ΑΘΩΟΤΑΤΕΣ (και *ουδόλως παράλογες*) ρυθμίσεις στους όρους και στη βαρύτητα των κριτηρίων επιλογής, μπορούμε να *φωτογραφίσουμε* ΣΥΝΝΟΜΑ/ΝΟΜΟΤΥΠΑ όποιο απ' όλα επιθυμούμε — ακόμη κι αν η short list μας έχει κάποιο/α απ' αυτά μέσα.


----------



## dharvatis (May 10, 2015)

Πολύ σωστά Ζαζ! Γι' αυτούς τους λόγους, οι εταιρείες που συμμετέχουν σε διαγωνισμούς προσπαθούν να πληροφορούνται τις απαιτήσεις των διαγωνισμών πριν ακόμα αυτές ανακοινωθούν, και προσπαθούν να συμμετέχουν (άτυπα) στη διαμόρφωσή τους σε συνεννόηση με τον δημόσιο φορέα. Εκεί φαίνεται αν ο διαγωνισμός έχει προαποφασιστεί ή όχι: αν ο δημόσιος φορέας δεχτεί να συζητήσει τις προδιαγραφές με τους προμηθευτές για να δει αν όντως αυτές που ζητάει είναι οι καταλληλότερες για τις ανάγκες του, τότε δείχνει ότι θέλει πραγματικά να προμηθευτεί το καλύτερο σύστημα. Αν δεν δεχτεί, τότε ο διαγωνισμός ίσως είναι φωτογραφικός και δεν θέλει να πειραχτούν οι προδιαγραφές (και τότε ξεκινάει η διαδικασία των προσφυγών, των ενστάσεων κ.λπ. - τα γνωστά).


----------



## Zazula (May 10, 2015)

Χεχε, dharvatis, γι' αυτό και ο καλός ο φωτογραφιστής βγάζει πρώτα RFI, κάνει μαγείρεμα των απαιτήσεων σε συνδυασμό με τα κριτήρια και τη σχετική βαρύτητα του καθενός, την ίδια ώρα που παράλληλα τρέχει έναν κρυφό πλειοδοτικό διαγωνισμό για το ποιος θα τον λιπάνει καλύτερα (εάν πρόκειται για φωτογραφία πολαρόιντ κι όχι προαποφασισμένη δαγκεροτυπία), κι όταν είναι όλα έτοιμα ζητάει RFP κι όχι RFQ. :inno:


----------



## dharvatis (May 10, 2015)

Ετσι ακριβώς - πρόκειται για κανονικό επιστημονικό κλάδο, θα 'πρεπε πλέον να διδάσκεται σε ΑΕΙ...


----------



## daeman (May 10, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> Ετσι ακριβώς - πρόκειται για κανονικό επιστημονικό κλάδο, θα 'πρεπε πλέον να διδάσκεται σε ΑΕΙ...



Αυτά δεν μαθαίνονται στη θεωρία. Μόνο στην πράξη. Εργαστηριακό μάθημα, χρήσιμο κυρίως για μηχανικούς, πολυτεχνίτες.
Όχι επειδή είναι πιο επιρρεπείς· επειδή συνήθως αυτοί θα βρεθούν σε θέσεις κατάλληλες.

Είπαμε, ΙΒΖ™ — _Ιστορίες Βγαλμένες απ' τη Ζωή_.


----------



## Zazula (May 11, 2015)

Για μένα πάντως _υπάρχει _ένα σημαντικό στοιχείο που δείχνει ότι μια διάταξη _δεν _είναι φωτογραφική: Το εάν θα δεχόμασταν να την περάσει ακριβώς έτσι και το δικό μας κόμμα κι ας ήταν πάλι ακριβώς ίδιος/οι ο/οι ωφελούμενος/οι.


----------



## dharvatis (May 11, 2015)

Μα άμα φτάσεις στο σημείο να ξέρεις ποιος είναι ο ωφελούμενος, τότε είναι σίγουρα φωτογραφική!


----------



## skam (May 11, 2015)

Zazula αν κατάλαβα καλά το παράδειγμά σου, είναι δυνατό να υπάρχουν 5-6 κριτήρια που να είναι συμβατά με την λογική μας. Και ο καθορισμός τους σαν κριτήρια επιλογής ενδέχεται να καθιστά αποδεκτή μόνο μια εταιρία. 

Πολύ σωστό και χαίρομαι που το επεσήμανες, γιατί αν και το γνώριζα μου διέφευγε. Μάλιστα με αυτή τη λογική δομούνται αρκετές φωτογραφικές διατάξεις.
Το ερώτημα λοιπόν είναι αν τα κριτήρια αυτά είναι όντως καθοριστικά για την επιλογή ή αντίθετα μπαίνουν προσχηματικά. Αν είναι όντως καθοριστικά σύμφωνα με την λογική του νομοθέτη ή της κυβέρνησης, τότε καλώς αποκλείουν όλες τις άλλες εταιρίες. Αν και το κράτος οφείλει σε ένα διαγωνισμό να καθορίσει με σαφήνεια τον τρόπο αξιολόγησης εκ των προτέρων. 

Μάλλον λοιπόν, θα πρέπει να αναδιατυπώσω. Η φωτογραφική διάταξη, είτε έρχεται σε ευθεία αντίθεση με την γενικότερη συλλογιστική του νομοθέτη, είτε αξιολογεί σαν καθοριστικά χαρακτηριστικά, τα οποία, αν και εντάσσονται στην γενικότερη συλλογιστική του, δεν αποτελούν πράγματι καθοριστικά χαρακτηριστικά επιλογής για αυτόν. 


=====

Themis άμα μπορούσα να γράφω καλύτερα, θα έγραφα πολύ πιο συχνά εδώ μέσα.


----------

